# White wine primary fermentation Day 8



## KathyB (Nov 6, 2008)

Very slow fermenting, starting to smell a little like vinegar. Too late to save? Temp inside and out at 65 degrees. 30 gallons of juice (Pinot Gris and Reisling fresh grape juice) Added 25 Campdon tablets 1st day after crushed, then waited 24 hours added yeast (pasteure champagne) using warm water. Did nothing for 5 days then took a cup of Syrah must fermenting very well. Some bubbling started a little while later.

Any suggestions?? This is our first time makeing wine.


----------



## Luc (Nov 6, 2008)

Any other info you can share like acidity and SG ??
Might help.

Luc


----------



## KathyB (Nov 6, 2008)

TA was .425 on 10/27 Brix was 1.094. Not sure what you mean by SG


----------



## KathyB (Nov 6, 2008)

Specific Gravity was 1.094 not the Brix.


----------



## Luc (Nov 7, 2008)

The acid is a bit low.
The SG is allright for a wine.
So that is not the problem.

1 campden tablet per gallon (you used even less)
is also ok.
So there must be something else inhibiting the yeast.

I would try the doubling method.
Take a cup of strong fermenting yeast or a yeast starter.
Add 1 cup of must and wait till it ferments strongly.

Then add 2 cups must and wait again.
Next 4 cups.

Each time doubling the volume and waiting about an hour or
two for strong fermentation to pick up again.

It is a lot of work especially with your volume
but this always worked for me with a stuck fermentation.

Luc


----------



## cpfan (Nov 7, 2008)

temperature???


----------



## KathyB (Nov 7, 2008)

Romm is at 65 degrees and juice is 65 degrees.


----------



## cpfan (Nov 7, 2008)

KathyB said:


> Romm is at 65 degrees and juice is 65 degrees.


That's kinda cool. Depending on the yeast (not mentioned yet), it should be OK but quite slow. Has the sg budged yet (do not rely on visual signs of fermentation especially not at cool temperatures)?

Steve


----------

